# [résolu] Sound-juicer n'arrive pas à trouver mon lecteur CD

## SnowBear

Salut tout le monde,

Je tente en vain d'utiliser Sound-Juicer sur ma gentoo mais celui-ci ne trouve pas mon lecteur CD.

Dans un vieux fils sur bugzilla ça parle d'ajouter le flag HAL à gvfs mais c'était en 2010 et j'ai l'impression que ce flag n'existe plus !

Qui aurait une idée ?

Pour info je suis sous Sway et avec OpenRC.Last edited by SnowBear on Sun Aug 01, 2021 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

C'est un lecteur interne ? externe ? Reconnu par le système, par d'autres logiciels ?

Que dit le kernel à propos du lecteur (dmesg) ?

Sound-Juicer produit t'il des messages d'erreur ?

As-tu essayé avec un autre logiciel ? Il m'arrive d'utiliser media-sound/asunder.

----------

## SnowBear

Lecteur USB bien reconnu par le système.

Je peux lire mes cds avec mpv et les ripper avec grip.

Sound-Juicer n'affiche aucune erreur dans le terminal juste une modale avec :

 *Quote:*   

> No CD-ROM drives found. Sound Juicer could not find any CD-ROM drives to read.

 

----------

## netfab

sound-juicer a t'il des options de ligne de commande ?

```

$ sound-juicer --help

```

Y'a t'il des options de debug, verbose ou autres ?

Quel device cherche t'il dans /dev ? /dev/sr0 ? /dev/cdrom ?

----------

## SnowBear

Pas des masses d'options :

 *Quote:*   

>        -a, --auto-start
> 
>               Start extracting immediately
> 
>        -p, --play
> ...

 

Si je passe l'option -d avec /dev/cdrom il se plains que HAL n'est pas lancé (mais HAL semble ne plus exister sous gentoo non ?).

----------

## netfab

Le message d'erreur provient de là.

As-tu déjà installé/utilisé brasero ?

Si tu essaies de forcer /dev/sr0, çà change quelque chose ?

```

$ sound-juicer -d /dev/sr0

```

----------

## SnowBear

Brasero installé (dépendance de sound-juicer).

Lancé à l'instant et… il ne me détecte aucun lecteur cd   :Shocked:  .

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.2-r3:0/3.1::gentoo  USE="css introspection libburn mp3 -nautilus -playlist -test -tracker" 0 KiB
```

EDIT :

avec sr0 il m'informe qu'il y a un soucis HAL.

----------

## netfab

sound-juicer demande à brasero pour le device par défaut.

Si tu résous le problème pour brasero, ce sera résolu pour sound-juicer.

Fais voir ton emerge --info.

Edit : ton utilisateur est t'il dans les bons groupes ? Typiquement : cdrom usb plugdev

----------

## SnowBear

Il n'était pas dans plugdev (je viens de la rajouter). < ce qui n'a rien changé

Pour emerge --info :

```
Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 5.13.6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.13.6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-10700T_CPU_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    32420264 total,   7810788 free

KiB Swap:   32767996 total,  32767996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 30 Jul 2021 05:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 737787a30c2069c9d2a7ae1b0d18552feb1a5c48

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p11::gentoo, 3.7.11::gentoo, 3.8.11::gentoo, 3.9.6::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                dev-lang/rust:            1.53.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo src_prepare-overlay guru gentoo-zh

    priority: 0

brother-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gig

    location: /var/lib/layman/gig

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

guru

    location: /var/lib/layman/guru

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

src_prepare-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/src_prepare-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfp

erms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j17"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X aac acl acpi amd64 appindicator bluetooth bzip2 cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli crypt cups curl dbus dia djvu dri dvd egl elogind encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac fontforge fortran fuse gd gdbm gnome-keyring iconv icu id3tag idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lame lc

ms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc minizip modules mp3 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nss ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pcre16 pdf png pulseaudio python qml readline seccomp smp split-usr ssl startup-notification svc svg symlink taglib tcpd theora tiff tray truetype ttf twolame unicode usb

 vim-syntax vorbis wayland webp widgets x624 xattr xcrypt xml xmp xpm zlib zsh-completion" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 tride

nt usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid

 dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_

PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 si

rf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en-GB fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer

" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel i965

 iris" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS
```

----------

## netfab

Regarde si brasero a des options en ligne de commande de debug ou de verbosité. Quel est le message d'erreur donné par brasero ?

Sinon, dans cette situation, j'essaierai de :

 mettre à jour entièrement le système

 switcher vers le profil amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome

 faire un emerge -pvuDU @world

 reswitcher vers le profil amd64/17.1

Juste pour voir si un useflag manquant ne sauterai pas aux yeux.Last edited by netfab on Mon Aug 30, 2021 7:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SnowBear

Pas con du tout !

Je viens de voir qu'il manquait "udisks" à gvfs.

Je tente en le rajoutant (et udev aussi).

Je reviens donner le résultat une fois que tout est rebuild.

----------

## SnowBear

Bon bah niquel !

merci netfab !

C'était bien ça udev et ou udisks de manquant.

----------

